# Seal? Can we talk colors?



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

Not that it matters much to me...but I am trying to figure out what color Daisy is. 

Shes like, almost black, but theres like a brown sheen to her coat. Is that seal? A google search of the color seems to bring up alot of blue dogs...from what I am reading theyre different right? Blue isnt seal. 

Just curious. I will try to get some true to color pics here in a bit.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Do u have a picture you can post?


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

working on it


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sounds like seal , but if you can get a picture up would help.


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

its so hard to get on my phone lol my lens broke on my nikon...so i am waiting to replace it. these will have to suffice for now lol

if you look her her should you can see the brownish tinge...









here you can look at her shoulders and see it









and this one doesnt really showit at all, buts its cute! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

If you use the search button there are several threads on coat colors.


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

heres one more, where you can kind of see it on her side


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> If you use the search button there are several threads on coat colors.


i did, and there were lots of mixed opinions. so i thought i would ask. i was a little confused about seal and blue.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think there is a seal blue and there is a seal. your girl looks like the color of one of the pups I have here black but kinda brownish redish in light I believe its called seal. very ccute girl I love the goofy playfull look on her face


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CUTE AND YES, SEAL...


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks guys! i have just had a few people comment about her color, so now i can tell them what color she is lol...instead of just "not quite black" lol. shes definately a little joker. her ears make for the best expression. one if always just about standing up on end...but never both at the same time haha.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

she defiantely a seal... so pretty too


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

That is seal. Beastley has the same colors.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My boy is also seal here are a few pics for you 

Here's a top view you can see the goldish undertone


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Seal ... you can see the redish undertones in the sun light with seal dogs even though they appear black indoors.


----------

